# Electronic Recycling



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Point-and-click: lawmakers eyeing electronic recycling *
By MIKE BAKER 
Associated Press Writer
12 June 2006

RALEIGH, N.C. (AP) - Wake County has special recycling sites packed with mounds of tech rubble -- obsolete computers, shoe-sized cell phones and outdated televisions that may have once flashed images of the first man on the moon. 

But of the 50,000 tons of gizmos discarded in North Carolina each year, only a fraction find their way to appropriate resting places. Others end up in state landfills, seeping toxic pollution into the environment, while an untold number sit in attics and basements awaiting disposal. 

At a time when most electronic toys are sloughed off within a few years, some state lawmakers worry about the growing volume of so-called "e-waste." One of them, Sen. Janet Cowell, D-Wake, offered a proposal last week that would establish free drop-off sites in all 100 counties. 

"Folks have been storing this stuff in their homes," Cowell said during a meeting of the Senate environment committee. "But, right now, there are very few avenues for people to dispose of it." 

Cowell's measure proposes charging a $4 tax on computers, televisions and printers to pay for the sites. 

Some of the state's more populous regions already have programs to dispose of discarded electronics. The City of Raleigh has teamed up with Wake County to provide curbside pickup upon request. Orange County, which Cowell used as a model for her legislation, spends its own tax dollars to support electronics recycling. 

Still, while conservative projections suggest North Carolinians produce about 14 pounds of e-trash each year, the roughly dozen public sites and numerous private collection companies combined take in about 2 pounds per capita. 

The numbers may be low because some residents don't want to pay the disposal fees charged by private collectors. And in rural counties, there may be no nearby recyclers. 

"If it's not convenient, people won't do it at all," said Dan Roe, who owns the Global Electric Electronic Processing (GEEP) plant in Durham. 

Roe is spending about $4 million to expand his plant's capacity, anticipating that Cowell's bill will eventually pass. Under the proposal, projected to raise more than $11 million annually, the state would provide money to the counties, who will in turn subsidize certified dealers such as GEEP or a government-owned depot. 

The spending would help create hundreds of new jobs, according to supporters. Roe anticipates hiring up to 75 more workers. 

"North Carolina stands on the brink of both problem and opportunity," said Bill Ross, secretary of the state Department of Natural Resources. 

Some of the discarded equipment will be broken down into components. The plastic, metal and glass will be recycled, while some other materials will be returned to manufacturers. Toxic elements such as lead, mercury and cadmium are safely separated. 

Roe's company refurbishes about 20 percent of the old computers before reselling them. 

"A lot of those electronics can be resold and reused," Roe said. "What a shame that we're not taking advantage of our old ones, and it's even worse that some of them are ending up in landfills." 

Four states -- California, Washington, Maryland and Maine -- have passed e-junk regulations, agreeing to either charge the consumer at the retail level or charge the manufacturers for the cost of the programs. 

Manufacturers contend that the production fee would be difficult to collect from overseas businesses, while Andy Ellen, a representative of the North Carolina Retail Merchants Association, said the suggestion to charge consumers at the cash register would put retailers at a competitive disadvantage with online businesses. 

"It doesn't matter," Roe said. "To get electronics recycled responsibly, somebody has to pay for it. Eventually, it's always going to be the consumers." 

North Carolina already collects used tires and appliances -- other difficult items to discard -- so the infrastructure is largely in place to collect electronic goods, Cowell said. 

But her proposal probably won't pass this year. Democratic leaders, Cowell said, question the tax and the daunting process of passage during this short session. 

"Any fee in an election year is always a concern," Cowell said. "That's how it always is. It's a little frustrating when there is so much support. North Carolina could -- and should -- be a national leader."


----------

